# Wet power strip



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I brought this up in my other thread but I'll make a separate thread to ask about this. I accidentally got water (from my filter) on one of my power strips...should I just buy a new one or can the old one just dry out and then be fine?

Thanks in advance, I feel stupid for having let that happen (was not a good day for me lol)


----------



## PunknDestroy (May 9, 2013)

It should be fine unless the fuse is blown. Let it sit outside out of the sun for at least a day. Plug it in outside and listen for hissing/crackling. I would lay it face down. Its a good idea to try and remove as much of the water as you can manually. Most importantly, always go with your gut. If you feel its going to cause problems just throw it away and get a new one.


----------



## Rich Guano (Jan 19, 2012)

The risk is very high. Please take the time to read UL recommendations on flood damaged equipment.
http://www.ul.com/global/documents/offerings/perspectives/regulators/IAEINews_NovDec05.pdf


----------



## thinBear (Dec 16, 2011)

you may un-screw and open the case if you can, then you can be more sure there are no salt remain on the components (if it is also a surge protector). Also speed up the drying process.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Thanks, I'll probably just go ahead and buy a new one, just to have, and if I can deem the one that got wet safe well....then I have another power strip handy.


----------



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

How much water are we talking? If it was submerged, then you're likely going to see corrosion and etching on the contacts and the breaker. If it was just a splash, you'll likely be okay.

This, of course, depends on the mineral content of the water that came in contact. Water in itself is not corrosive or conductive. The minerals carried in the water are the game changers.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

It was water from a dirty filter...so yahhh


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

How much water spilled on the strip would be the determining factor in my eyes. But I'm probably not as paranoid about water on electronics as I should be.


----------



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

thelub said:


> But I'm probably not as paranoid about water on electronics as I should be.


Same here. I've dealt with far too many "wet equipment" incidents to panic. Like the time my band was playing a pool party when someone pulled on the side of the above ground pool, letting the liner slip out from underneath, fully drenching my amp rack. Bad day.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

If it was a decent quality strip it should be okay. Last year my 55g sprung a leak and water got into my power strip and shut it down. On the flip side of that I have GFI receptacle though which is a peace of mind around water. I let mine sit for about a day or so without even turning it over. I should have but didn't and it still worked fine. Its also still in service.


----------

